# Burton ak insulator jacket



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Anything like that is more for -10C. To give you a reference I used UA 2.0 base/ a thinner (but 900 fill down montbell down sweater)/ and Hover 3l for opening day on Sunshine. 

For what is worth I highly recommend something like Eddie Bauer First Ascent/Patagonia down sweater/Montbell ex light over the ak mid layers. Same price but lighter and has real 700-900 goose down fill vs the 550 fill ak has.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Was in the same situation and picked up an Eddie Bauer First Ascent downlight jacket. They're on a pretty good sale right now and set me back about $140 shipped to Canada. If the predictions are right this winter will be a cold one and this jacket could get good use in the rockies.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

basically, the quality on the burton insulator is lower than similar priced mountaineering company ones (as mentioned already patagonia etc). The Burton has two things in it's favour though:

1) it's Burton, so mass produced and it's easier to find last season's stock on sale
2) it has pit zips where the others don't


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Supra said:


> basically, the quality on the burton insulator is lower than similar priced mountaineering company ones (as mentioned already patagonia etc). The Burton has two things in it's favour though:
> 
> 1) it's Burton, so mass produced and it's easier to find last season's stock on sale
> 2) it has pit zips where the others don't


This, which I personally find mandatory. I had last years AK Insulator, which I would only use when it was -10c or more. Still I find it was a bit over kill and bulky. I bought this years Ak helium insulator which is a lot more low profile, and still very warm. I havent hit -10 yet, but im confident with a marino base, the lower profile AK insulator and 3L goretex shell it will be just what I need.

In either case I find the pit zips a must. If you over heat in one of those things you are toast....literally.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

I can guarantee the montbell ex light will be better than the insulator even without the zip  perfect thickness for active layering.

If anyone is looking into like -20c conditions, try the new spyder Bernese jacket. Expensive but it has Pit zips, 750 goose and it is toasty. I can still fit it under 2012 hover shell.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Salamon posted earlier this am about getting 800 fill down from Eddie Bauer at 50% off. I was able to buy an everyday down jacket from Eddie Bauer as well as a down sweater to be used under a shell for $260 CAN. Same price as the AK Insulator Jacket. I will just unzip if I get too hot, but the sweater seems very thin and its likely just the ticket. Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Salamon posted earlier this am about getting 800 fill down from Eddie Bauer at 50% off. I was able to buy an everyday down jacket from Eddie Bauer as well as a down sweater to be used under a shell for $260 CAN. Same price as the AK Insulator Jacket. I will just unzip if I get too hot, but the sweater seems very thin and its likely just the ticket. Thanks for all your responses.


Hey arsenal fan - fellow gooner I presume?! Are you a Brit? I'm a big fan too. Try and watch as many games as I can living in San Francisco. Not a great result today against Swansea though...!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> Hey arsenal fan - fellow gooner I presume?! Are you a Brit? I'm a big fan too. Try and watch as many games as I can living in San Francisco. Not a great result today against Swansea though...!


I will be honest with you. I used to be obscessed with Arsensal after seeing them play Barcelona in 99. I have been out of the loop for the last couple years and would consider myself more of a "poser" as the kids say 

All the best!


----------

